# Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!



## stth (18. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich eure Hilfe und Ideen brauche. Bei mir verschwinden Nachts Fische und ich weis nicht welches Tier es sein könnte!  

Das ist jetzt schon 3 mal vorgekommen!  

Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich im oberen Quellbecken ( ca. 80cm x 80cm und 35cm tief) des Bachlaufes 3 kleine Goldelritzen (ca. 4cm) reingesetzt. Nach 3 Tagen habe ich keine mehr gefunden aber mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Vielleicht sind sie ja über den Bachlauf in den Teich. Allerdings kann ich dort nur immer die anderen 10 Goldelritzen als Gruppe sehen. Das kann ich auch mit Bestimmtheit sagen, denn das Wasser ist super klar und die Pflanzen erst in der Anwachsphase.

Letzten Sonntag hab ich dann vom angeln für einen Teichkollegen 10 kleine Rotfedern (ca 10cm)  mitgebracht und zur Zwischenlagerung wieder in das Quellbecken gesetzt. Gestern abend waren es nur noch 8 und heute morgen 7 Stück.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?  

Marder gibr es bei uns schon! Gehen die überhaupt ins Wasser? __ Schlangen wie z.B. __ Ringelnatter hab ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen. Ausserdem ist das Quellbecken fast 1m über der Erde. Vögel ...nachts???? 

Ach ja! Aus dem Hauptteich sind noch keine Fische verschwunden. 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> __ Schlangen wie z.B. __ Ringelnatter hab ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen. Ausserdem ist das Quellbecken fast 1m über der Erde.
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan




hallo stefan!

was es sicher ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. das wirst du erst wissen, wenn du den dieb in flagranti erwischst!  

NUR: ein becken von 1 m höhe oder mehr ist für eine ringelnatter überhaupt kein hindernis!

unsere trockenmauer ist über 1 m hoch und auf einmal schaute wieder der __ schlangenkopf über den rand, ob die luft rein ist!  

bist du dir denn sicher, dass es nur in der nacht passiert?
denn "unsere" ringelnattern hatten überhaupt kein problem damit über den ganzen tag verteilt aufzutauchen.
und wenn sie mal so ganz ruhig zwischen den pflanzen im wasser liegen, hat man echt mühe, sie überhaupt zu erkennen!!! :?


----------



## rainthanner (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo Stefan, 

meist sind es Miezekatzen. Manchmal auch __ Reiher. 

In beiden Fällen sollte ein Netz, oder diese elektronischen Hochfequenz-__ Pieper helfen.  


Schöner Teich übrigens. Bitte noch ein Gesamtbild.   





Gruß Rainer


----------



## mein-garten-online (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo,
tippe auch auf eine Katze.
Hatte trotz Einzäunung meines Grundstücks eine am Teich, aber hab ja noch nen Hund  .
Bei meiner Schwester ist es das gleiche. Da fehlt auch öfter mal ein Fisch. Die hat auch Katzen in der Nachbarschaft und sie auch schon beim Fischklau ertappt .


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Moin 
es könnte aber auch ein Waschbär sein.  
Soll ja immer häufiger vorkommen.....


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Also....
zum Thema __ Ringelnatter kann ich nur sagen,das es nicht richtig ist.Die __ Nattern/__ Schlangen gehen nur in den Wüstenregionen Nachts auf die "Jagd".Da ihr die Wärme (Energie) fehlt zum jagen.Da sie Reptilien sind:


Habe nämlich auch Schlangen (Kornnattern)


----------



## stth (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die ersten Hinweise. Werde mal versuchen Spuren zu sichern. Vielleicht auch mal feinen Sand rundherum streuen.  

Katzen hab ich noch keine bei uns gesehen!

Auf Nachts habe ich getippt weil wirklich von gestern abend 19:30 Uhr auf heute Morgen 06:30 Uhr wieder eine __ Rotfeder weg ist !

__ Schlangen würde ich auch fast ausschliessen. Wir hatten nur 10 Grad letzte Nacht.  

@Rainer: ein paar Bilder sind unter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6403


Gruss
Stefan


----------



## rainthanner (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mal versuchen Spuren zu sichern. Vielleicht auch mal feinen Sand rundherum streuen.


 
Klarer Fall für die Kripo. : 













 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Rieste (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo
Ich würde ganz klar sagen das war eine Katze.
Hatte das selbe Problem im Goldfischteich meiner Kinder.
Der ist ca 70 zentimeter hoch, die Katze setzt sich ganz gemütlich auf die Mauer  und kann da stundenlang ausharren um im passenden Moment gnadenlos zuzuschlagen.
Ich habe das Problem mit einem Weidezaungerät und zwei Drähten in den Griff bekommen.
Gruss Michael


----------



## herten04 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Danke für die ersten Hinweise. Werde mal versuchen Spuren zu sichern. Vielleicht auch mal feinen Sand rundherum streuen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan.
Bei Dir möchte ich als __ Reiher oder Katze leben,ist ja wie im Schlaraffenland. 
Spanne ein Netz darüber und der Spuck hat ein Ende. 
Oder aber Du wertest Deine Spurensicherung aus und wirst dann bald feststellen:Es fehlen ja schon wieder Fische!:


----------



## stth (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hi,

hatte gestern Abend leider keine Zeit mehr Sand zu streuen und heute Morgen fehlt wieder eine __ Rotfeder und 2 andere zeigen Schleimflecken und Schuppenverlust! Da hat doch wieder einer 'zugeschlagen' !    

Also mittlerweile denke ich auch, dass das eine Katze ist. Ausserdem ist der Kies im Becken an 3 Stellen 'verrutscht'.   

Hab nächste Woche Urlaub und werd mich mal auf die Lauer Legen ... und bei schönem Wetter ein paar neue Rotfedern angeln.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## simon (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

hallo stefan
es wird wirklich die katze sein
bei mir hat sie auch 3 fische geholt mittlerweile
aber vor 30min hab ich sie auf frischer tat  ertappt und durch den teich gejagt
diesmal gabs keinen fisch nur ein gratisbad 
ich geh seid gestern mal alle stunde raus und siehe da schon erfolg gehabt
steht nur noch3:1 für die katze
gruss simon


----------



## herten04 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Hab nächste Woche Urlaub und werd mich mal auf die Lauer Legen ... und bei schönem Wetter ein paar neue Rotfedern angeln.
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan.
Und wenn der Urlaub vorbei ist,was dann?:? 
Auch wenn Du eine Katze verjagen kannst irgendwann kommt die nächste und das gleiche Spielchen beginnt von vorne.
Warum sicherst Du das nicht ab wie man es Dir geraten hat? 
Morgen oder Übermorgen werden wir wieder lesen"Schon wieder ein Fisch verschwunden". 
Wenn Du keine Ratschläge befolgen möchtest warum postest Du dann hier noch?
Kaufe ein kleines Netz ,über die betreffende Stelle spannen,fertig!Das ist eine Sache von 5 Minuten und die sollten Dir doch Deine Fische wert sein.(Auch wenn sie geangelt wurden)
Oder ist für Dich die Verantwortung für Deine Fische ein Fremdwort???


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



> Wenn Du keine Ratschläge befolgen möchtest warum postest Du dann hier noch?



Moin
Nu komm mal wieder runter....

Vielleicht möchte er kein Netz im Garten...


----------



## herten04 (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Nu komm mal wieder runter....
> 
> Vielleicht möchte er kein Netz im Garten...


Hallo Ralf.
Wenn er kein Netz will dann muß er es hinnehmen das immer wieder Fische verschwinden.Aber dann brauch er nicht jedesmal rumjammern"schon wieder ein Fisch verschwunden".Ein Teich mit Fischen und Netz ist immer noch besser als ein Teich ohne Netz dafür aber ohne Fische(es sei denn mann möchte keinen Besatz haben).Aber dann noch zu sagen dann gehe ich eben wieder welche angeln(und damit in Kauf zu nehmen weiter die Katze mit lebenden Fischen zu füttern)ist eines Anglers unwürdig.
*Ich setze doch erst neue Fische ein wenn ich die Ursache erkannt und beseitigt habe.*Ich habe meinen Angelschein seit 1984(gemacht bei der unteren Fischerrei-behörde des Kreises Recklinghausen)und würde mich bei so einer Einstellung schämen.
Was soll das mit dem Sand und Spurensuche ist doch Kinderkram.
Fakt ist Fische verschwinden,da reagiere ich umgehend und treffe Gegenmaßnahmen aber davon war bis jetzt noch nicht die Rede.
Siehe Dir mein Benutzerbild genau an,dann siehst Du auch das bei mir ein Netz über und um den Teich gespannt ist und damit weder für __ Reiher noch für Katzen als Festtafel dienen kann!Wenn ich dadurch meine Fische schützen kann nehme ich das Netz in Kauf.


----------



## stth (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo Helmut & Ralf

ich angel seid fast 40 Jahren und ich mag Fische ... im Teich, am Haken und bei Richtiger Grösse in der Pfanne!  
Es tut mir auch leid wenn ich nach den neuen blöden Fischerei-Bestimmungen beim Hegefischen (früher Wettkampfangeln genannt) kiloweise kleine Fische erschlagen und tot abliefern soll. Letzes Wochenende fast 50 Kg. Viele von euch würden sich richtig freuen über ein paar Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Flussbarsche oder andere Sorten. Ich wollte die paar Kleinen ja nur für einen Freund hältern damit er sie nächste Woche mitnehmen kann .... sonst wären sie schon lange tot und gewogen.  
Wir wohnen seid fast 2 Jahren nun hier am Waldrand aber Katzen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Deshalb auch meine Frage. Meine Vermutung war ja, dass es eventuell auch ein Marder hätte sein können.
Natürlich könnte ich auch über das Bachquellbecken ein Netz spannen .... aber sowas extra kaufen für ein paar Tage ...nee  : : 

Ich mag Fische und deshalb hab ich mir den Teich gebaut. Fische kommen & Fische sterben oder werden gefressen ... egal nun von wem oder was. Ich würde auch nie ein Netz über den Teich spannen. Ich will ja den Teich und die Fische sehen. Ich hab mit Absicht keine Kois im Teich weil der Verlust teuer ist und man sich nur ärgert! Goldies sind billiger und brauchen kein Futter  ... ich bin nicht geizig : )

Das ganze Problem hat sich aber mittlerweile gelöst! Die Fische haben ein neues Zuhause ..... in meinem Teich : : : : 
weil sie mir Leid getan haben.


Grüsse an alle Fischliebhaber  
Stefan


----------



## herten04 (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*



			
				stth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut & Ralf
> 
> Das ganze Problem hat sich aber mittlerweile gelöst! Die Fische haben ein neues Zuhause ..... in meinem Teich : : : :
> weil sie mir Leid getan haben.
> ...


Hallo Stefan.
Diese Lösung ist TOP.  
Aber bei mir sieht man trotz Netz auch die Fische und den Teich.


----------



## karu (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fische verschwinden spurlos !!!!!!*

Hallo allerseits!

Um hier noch was für die Ehre der Katzen zu tun: mein Käterchen rührt die Fische nicht an. Ganz im Gegenteil: als letztes Jahr die fette Elsa (__ Goldfisch, der sich mittlerweile als Männlein entpuppt hat) mit einem Satz aus dem Winterquartier im Vorzimmer gesprungen ist, und auf den Fliesen landete, saß mein flauschiger Tiger daneben und guckte verdutzt. Elsa platschte herum direkt vor seinen Vorderpfoten, aber er hat ihr/ihm nix getan.

Im der kalten Jahreszeit trinkt er auch ausschließlich aus dem Winterbecken der Fische (50 cm hoch, also für eine Katze kein Hindernis). Die kennen ihn und schwimmen ganz knapp unter seiner Raspelzunge vorbei  

Also bitte nicht alle Katzen automatisch verurteilen. Das ist mir und meinem Fußwärmer sehr wichtig  

Grüße aus dem Marchfeld,
Karu


----------

